# Two Worlds 2: WORLDMERGE Mod erschienen



## youngneil1 (28. November 2011)

Hiho zusammen,

nach monatelanger Arbeit ist es endlich soweit: Der WORLDMERGE Mod für Two Worlds 2 ist vollendet . Ohne Toolkit/SDK...

Er erlaubt Euch, in einer zusammenhängenden, riesigen Einzelspieler-Spielwelt sowohl die Two Worlds 2 Hauptkampagne als auch die elf Abenteuerkarten aus dem Mehrspielermodus als auch die Erweiterung Pirates of the Flying Fortress zu spielen (d.h. ihr könnt von den Piraten-Inseln zu den anderen Kontinenten segeln, seht die (ehemaligen) Mehrspielerkarten-Karten numehr im Herzen des Hauptkontinents Eikronas, alle Questen und Gegner des Piraten-Addons und der (ehemaligen) Mehrspielerkarten-Karten funktionieren). 

All das wird durch eine komplett neue, sehr lange Questreihe verbunden, die Euch vom Anfang des Spiels bis fast zum Ende begleitet und Euch auf eine epische Suche zu den gefährlichsten und entlegensten Winkeln der Spielwelt schickt.

Außerdem bringt WORLDMERGE ein neues Balancing in den drei zusätzlichen Schwierigkeitsgraden Novize, Experte und Meister (Details siehe sogleich ausführlich unten). Darüber hinaus ist der Erfahrungspunktezuwachs um 30 Prozent gemindert, um das Spiel auch mit dem umfangreichen zusätzlichen Inhalt herausfordernd zu halten.

Es sind noch zahlreiche weitere Änderungen enthalten, teils von verschiedenen talentierten Moddern - seht Euch einfach die Details unten an.

Insgesamt bringt WORLDMERGE  - im Vergleich zu den 45+ Stunden von TW2 mitsamt Add-on - locker 15 Stunden zuätzliche Spielzeit (wohl eher 25+ Stunden auf dem Meister Schwierigkeitsgrad, der es wirklich in sich hat).

Seht mir bitte nach ,wenn ich nicht den gesamten nachfolgenden Text ins Deutsche übersetze - aber ich denke, auch so dürftet Ihr einen ganz guten Eindruck haben  ... 

Beste Grüße

youngneil1

and now without further ado:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Version 1.0​
Dear readers,

It has been a long ride to finally get here. And certainly I would have dropped dead from my horse ages ago without the continuous support of all the good people mentioned further below. So I will start this with a BIG THANK YOU for those who have accompanied me through all the crazy ramblings and experiments scattered wildly over hundreds of my posts across the great forum at insidetwoworlds.com.

*A. For those in a hurry*

Worldmerge - though done without SDK/Toolkit - combines the *Two World 2 main campaign*, the *eleven multiplayer adventure maps* and the whole *Pirates of Flying Fortress Expansion* into *one coherent, newly balanced singleplayer gameworld*. It ties everything together with *a very long new questline* sending you all around the world of Antaloor, even to the most hidden corners. You will find *three new difficulty levels *(Novice, Expert and Master) with various tweaks and enhancements, each for a *female or male player character*, that bring a lot of extra challenge. In addition to that *many great mods by gifted modders *from the Two Worlds 2 community are included (see details below). The singleplayer game time (compared to the 45+ hours of TW2+PotFF) is easily extended by *more than 15 extra hours* (25+ if you choose the Master Difficulty).
___

All you require is the original Two Worlds 2 game (PC), patched to version 1.3, and the corresponding Pirates of the Flying Fortress expansion. It is advisable, though not required, to use an English language installation.
___

For *installation* just place

a) the RESOURCE LEVEL file into the subfolder WDFiles in your TW2 install directory and
b) unzip one of the seven variants provided into your TW2 install directory (files will end up then in WDFiles/MODS and SoundData). Note: The sub-sub folder MODS is just for better sorting. You can also place everything directly in the WDFiles folder (minus the sound files which have to go into SoundData).

You will find download links to these files at the end of this post.
___

Concerning *usage*:

A fresh start is required - it will not work (properly) with old savegames.

1. Install the mod as described
2. Make a fresh character in the normal singleplayer main campaign
3. Save her/him
4. Go back to main menu
5. Start a Pirates of the Flying Fortress expansion game (worry not, this will due to modding lead to the normal start of the main campaign)
6. Import your fresh character into the expansion game without choosing to level her/ him up

When all works out as described, you will have a fresh level 1 character in Vakhmaar Castle. A new entry in your quest log should read "Two Worlds Colliding". When you find it, you're set to go. Just to rephrase: Trick here is that the character is created using the old campaign start option, but the game is played via using the PotFF option (with importing that lvl 1 char from the old campaign).
___

The new questline starts at the beginning of the game and is designed to run almost to the final end. The questgiver is a "Crystal Man" you will find on the bridge spanning the central chasm in Alsorna (the island where you will find yourself once leaving the dungeons of Castle Vakhmaar).

*Ah, and no mods allowed in multiplayer.*

Enjoy it and please give some feedback here in this thread: RELEASE Worldmerge - INSIDE Two Worlds.

Many greetings to you busy ones!

youngneil1
27th of November 2011

P.S. : To all folks with time for some relaxed coffee, just lean back and continue reading .


*B. Long Version*

*I. What is Worldmerge?*

1. The CORE part of Worldmerge does the following:

a. It integrates all the *eleven large adventure maps from multiplayer *fully into the single player campaign (including their quests, enemies, treasures, etc.) - they are part of this one world map now. 

b. It adds a *new very long questline* sending you to explore the farthest corners of the world and to discover 55 well hidden, hand placed questitems. This questline also explains why these new lands from multiplayer are suddenly there and will open your eyes for a new threat. The questline starts at the beginning of the game and is designed to run almost to the final end. The questgiver is a "Crystal Man" you will find on the bridge spanning the central chasm in Alsorna (the island where you will find yourself once leaving the dungeons of Castle Vakhmaar).

c. It *integrates the Pirates of the Flying Fortress Expansion *into the same game world as the main campaign (and the former multiplayer maps, see above). You can sail back and forth between the Pirate Isles and the other continents of Antaloor. Same goes for teleporting.The quests associated with the PotFF Expansion (and its intro sequence) are started by talking with the Boat Trader in New Ashos. Ending the Pirates Expansion allows you to continue playing now. You will find the Pirates Isles in the north western corner of the world. The iconoclastic Flying Fortress can be seen from all over Antaloor now . You are well advised to build up strength before tackling the expansion fully - nonetheless, you can do that Boat Trader's quest early on and travel back and forth between the expansion's Pirate Isles and the mainland anytime.

d. As the game has now significantly more content, I have *increased the difficulty of the last chapter of the main campaign *(enter castle Vakhmaar and surrounding lands) by a hefty amount (like for Lvl 65+). You will want to do the former multiplayer maps as well as the Pirates Expansion before going there (you can try it before though - even ending the normal campaign will allow you to continue playing, too). Furthermore *all experience rewards *for solving quests and monster slaying throughout the whole game (minus the early beginning) have been *reduced by 30 percent *to compensate for the extra content. Finally the *strength of the opponents in the Pirates Expansion *as well as its corresponding (former) multiplayer maps has been *increased by 50%* (hitpoints as well as damage). This makes it very challenging to earn those rich xp and loot rewards form the expansion content early on.

e. To have enough space for the vast former multiplayer maps I have cloned the Eikronas continent. You will find a *second "mirror" Eikronas *in the southern seas. The questline mentioned above explains this. Mirror Eikronas has the potential to be used for all kinds of further modding in the future - for now it just holds the lands of four former multiplayer maps.

f. Just as a small addition I have fixed a dungeon on Erimos (Savannah) that could prove as a trap with no escape for the player. Also the starting clothes of the hero are not worn directly anymore, but can be found in a chest at the beginning of the game (take left at the first T-junction with water). This was necessary for the enhanced character creation (see below for details) to work out flawlessly. Both changes were inspired by *Toccatta* - many thanks for that.

2. The CORE comes in three NEW DIFFICULTY LEVELS:

a. *NOVICE*: This is the vanilla, umodified difficulty (easy, normal or hard - depending on what you have chosen in the main menu). The 30% exp reduction as well as the 50% strength increase of the Pirates expansion opponents as well as the increased difficulty of the last level (Vakhmaar Castle) of the main game exist here too, though.

b. *EXPERT*: In addition to the changes mentioned for NOVICE this difficulty setting doubles the HP and Damage of almost all opponents (not in the tutorial section though). Additionally it applies the They fight back! Mod (most enemies are much harder to interrupt by using your standard attacks) and the AI Mod (opponents chase you longer and are more aware of your very long distance attacks). It's intended to be used with the hard difficulty setting in the main game menu (but is also can be used with normal or easy).

c. *MASTER*: The HP and Damage of your opponents are trippled (again not in the tutorial section). Besides applying the other tweaks of NOVICE and EXPERT(for both see above) this also a) increases the move and attack speed of all opponents by about 25%, b) makes healing potions ten times more expensive, c) allows many creatures to do gang up attacks on you (i.e. more than two or three attackers simultaenously), d) adds much improved mass healing abilities to many casters in the game and e) gives additional special abilities to the Ants and Rhinos in the game. Again, it's intended to be used with the hard difficulty setting in the main game menu (but is also can be used with normal or easy). Not for the faint of heart.

3. FEMALE and MALE variants

For each of these CORE version an *additonal female option *is available (many thanks to *Helix666 *for finding out how to get female player characters working and to *Azraledark* for many additional configuration options for the female model; she speaks one liners in female voice, but normal dialogue is still the male hero's voice; armours from the main campaign are adjusted to female versions). 

4. Version variety

This results in the seven different versions ready for download below:
MASTER MALE
EXPERT MALE
NOVICE MALE
MASTER FEMALE
EXPERT FEMALE
NOVICE FEMALE
VANILLA (this is just the integration of the new lands from MP and Pirates Expansion as well as the corresponding questline; no other mods included; difficulty of last levels around Castle Vakhmaar is not increased)

5. Additional mods integrated in each CORE variant - not in VANILLA variant though (these mods cannot be uninstalled separately):

*Crafting upgrade mod *lite by *Toccatta*, which does inter alia allow to dismantle rings and amuletts for raw gold, which can be in turn used to improve other rings and amulets. Look here for details: RELEASE Crafting Upgrade mod (V1.2 compatible) - INSIDE Two Worlds. You will find the full version of the mod there, too, which makes changes to the effects of gem fusion.

*More dyes, more slotsV2 *by *Toccatta*, special thanks also to *JackBaldy*: This expands the available colours for dying items from 11 to 48 and makes colours of items more vibrant. It also allows to colour metal armors and to colour many parts of your equipment that couldn't be coloured before. From V2 onwards new icons for the inventory have been added to allow a better identification of the colours. See here (also for additional lanaguage files with descriptive text for the colours): RELEASE More dyes, more slots - INSIDE Two Worlds in post #33 of this thread http://www.insidetwoworlds.com/showp...5&postcount=33 JackBaldy explains how to make hats/helms invisible).

*View Distance of NPC/monsters *and many other objects increased, *HeliX666* discovered this functionality: You will see enemies and many objects a lot sooner now.

*Equipment lvl down* is a twist on the mod Weapons and Armour now equipable before epilouge by *Ambrose*: TW2 maingame contains high lvl weaponary and armor that could not be used by the player character in the vanilla maingame, because the items required the player character to have an experience level that could simply not be obtained within the game. This twist puts all weapons and armour on a new, slightly altered progression curve - spreading everything available over the doable maingame level range of 1 to 44 (respawn and now integrated mp maps should easily allow to reach this level). Balance is maintained because the easier accessible items do less damage (always appropriate to their level). The new high lvl weapons and armor of Pirates DLC are not affected and should nicely fit in the overall scheme (PotFF assumes you being lvl 42). This twist is slightly milder than Ambrose's original mod as it reduces item lvls by just 10% (and some more for very high lvl items). For the orginal look here: RELEASE Weapons and Armour now equipable before epilogue. - INSIDE Two Worlds.

*Creature Respawn Module *by *Toccatta*: This allows many more creatures in the world to respawn after some time. It prevents the world getting empty after a while and also provides surprises when passing grounds you thought to be safe. For those who like to play long epic games beyond the story line, this will be especially welcome I assume. Toccatta carefully chose by hand which creatures should be allowed to respawn as it obviously would be inappropriate for special monsters/NPC. You can end the respawn by simply not looting dead creatures - their bodies stay and new cretaures are not created in their place. See here: RELEASE Creature Respawn Module - INSIDE Two Worlds

*Remove Bow Restrictions* by *Toccatta*, special thanks to *SlackerLX *for finding the right column in the twoworlds.par: This one allows to use bows with all armours. As heavy armors/cloaks still lack precision boni (or even have mali) and light armors have such boni there is still enough incentive to go for lighter armors when shooting. On the other hand you have the freedom now to combine the cool looks of heavy armours or cloaks with black feathered death. More information here: RELEASE Remove Bow Restrictions - INSIDE Two Worlds

*Heavy Cloak Fix* by *Toccatta*: With this mod you can buy heavy cloaks through the whole game at weapon vendors. In the vanilla game these cloaks were only available during a very small lvl window of your character. Afterwards there was no chance to ever buy other heavy cloaks again. Feel free to go cloak shopping now whenever you like. More information here:RELEASE Heavy Cloak Fix - INSIDE Two Worlds

*New Ashos Armour* by *youngneil1*: You can buy a new armour now - the japanese style armour of the New Ashos guards (with main armour, helmet, gloves and trousers). It's a lvl 30 armor in this compilation, becoming available from character lvl 26 on onwards. Live your inner Toranaga-sama! More info here: RELEASE New Ashos Armour - INSIDE Two Worlds

*Mortal NPCs* by *Toccatta*, special thanks to *Ambrose *and *Gandohar* for making the first steps here: In this mod Toccatta has removed unrealistic invulnerabiliy and immortality from many NPC, so that you can realistically punish them any way you find appropriate. Beware though - you can spoil your own quest chains by doing this uncontrolledly. Therefore use this new freedom with caution and most important: safe often on different slots! It's quite satisfying even to know that your sword is actually very sharp against those NPC, too. Great for immersion. More info here: RELEASE Mortal NPCs - INSIDE Two Worlds 

*Potion Animation 1.1* by *Toccatta*: This enables a formerly deactivated animation - now you can see your hero really drink a potion when you quaff one via "n" or the the quickbar! See here: IDEA/REQ Drinking animation -potions - INSIDE Two Worlds

*Arcane Twins - Casting with all weapons* by *youngneil1*: This mod adds a new weapon category to the game, so called Arcane Twins. For almost every buyable weapon in the game the shops now proudly sell an Arcane Twin. This Arcane Twin shares the properties of its normal twin counterpart weapon except that the Arcane Twin does allow to cast magic instead of melee/bow attacks while used! Gone are the days of staff only casting. In addition to that when blocking with an Arcane Twin you now block and counterattack based on the weapon type and properties of the Arcane Twin (two handed swords, axes and clubs miss one of the three block skills though -the Arcane Twins are just to delicately made to support this without danger of breaking ). And what's more: I suggest hot keying an Arcance Twin to one hotkey on the quickbar and its normal twin counterpart to a neighbouring hotkey (perhaps even assigning both hotkeys to side mouse buttons). Therewith you can - on the fly - with a single easy key stroke switch from magic to melee and back again. You won't even see the weapon change at all - it looks and feels as doing melee and magic with the very same weapon. More info here: RELEASE Arcane Twins - Casting with all weapons - INSIDE Two Worlds

*Geminus V5 *by *youngneil1*, thanks to *MRG* for inspiration and screenshots concerning the first tomb: The Geminus Mod makes use of our newly discovered ability to add content (e.g. creatures, treasures, books,...) via hex edit (see here for details on adding content via hex edit: INFO Modding Tutorial 0.1 - Part 2: Placing creatures and other objects by hex edit! - INSIDE Two Worlds
It provides a story background for new content by adding a book called UNUS to the chamber of Ghortarius on Alsorna, right in front of the teleporter. This book begins telling the story of the Archmage Geminus, who is hunted by the sinister Tenebrae Mageblade master assassin "23". While Geminus will send all kinds of treasure to help the player on her/his quest, "23" will try stop the player at all costs by placing unspoken horrors into the way of the player. Or so says Geminus in UNUS... read UNUS to find out more about it. 
From v3 onwards you will find an early Arcane Twin and a book on its usage in the mage tutorial dungeon that Ghortarius sends you in. 
Within v4 I have added new encounters and new treasure to the first tomb in the Labyrinth quest series - watch out for the new monstertype "Mazewalker" bathing the claustrophobic corridors in eery twilight . 
Update v5 brings the OGRILOPS to life - a flaming, rune covered cyclops, who carries a cruel branding mark of "23". He guards an immensely powerful artefact weapon send by Geminus: the legendary two-handed sword Whiskenshine (it has a golden-gleeming, whiskeycoloured blade, with a small imprint from Geminus on it; it's said inter alia to make its bearer stronger, to be deadly sharp and move very fast) and its Arcane Twin (which is rumoured to increase the Willpower of its bearer); you will find OGRILOPS on top of a hill some way south of Bayan. OGRILOPS is the first new mini-boss of a series - besides being a magnificient melee figther he can summon whole packs wolf fiends and heal himself when severely wounded - he's got very strong survival instincts, as some Elite guards send by Hatamandor already found out the hard way... Bringing him down will cost you sweat (don't even try before lvl 30), but the reward is sweet  Note: The OGRILOPS on MASTER difficulty makes half-gods cower in fear. For more details on the Geminus mod itself see finally here: RELEASE Geminus - INSIDE Two Worlds.

*Noinvbarrier_V2*, it was *HeliX666* who found out how to do it: There are some invisible barriers in the game, teleporting you back if you try to cross them. They are disabled now.

6. Further additional mods provided with each version - not with VANILLA variant though  (outside the CORE, i.e. these mods can be uninstalled separately by just removing their .wd file):

*Smaller interface icons* by *Toccatta*: Many onscreeen interface icons are reduced to 2/3 of their size interfering less with the gameworld. More details here: RELEASE Smaller interface icons - INSIDE Two Worlds.

*Graphic cross invisible* by *Tranit*: This makes the permanently present crosshair invisible. What a relief (for me at least). Don't worry you can still target perfectly with your bow/magic and manouevre in combat, too. There are also variants just making the crosshair smaller. More details here: http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum...d.php?t=908547.

*Character Builder 1.5* by *Azraeldark*: This breathtaking mod allows for a myriad of additional options at character creation (new faces, tatoos, hairs, muscular structures...). In vanilla you really saw only the tip of an iceberg of customization possibilties. Version 1.5 even allows to play as dozends of different mosnter models and also brings in special specular skin effects. Note: The normal human heads are under the section "complexion" in the menu. Specular bodies, arms, legs, feet are always choice numbee 2. For use of normal heads just choose option 1 under "heads" and modify by using the option "complexion". More info here: RELEASE Arm Fix + Unerfed Character Builder - INSIDE Two Worlds

*II. Known Issues*

The overhaul as described above is not flawless - please note the following known issues:

*Loss of far distant horizon files*: As I know of no way of creating fitting horizon info for the newly pieced together world map, I had to remove the old, now misleading horizon file. This results in the loss of long distance views of far away lands. Nonetheless, rendering distance is quite high and you will see them still from quite a distance. Also the beautiful Flying Fortress is now omnipresent and foreshadows the events for the Pirates expansion right from the beginning of the main campaign.

*Sometimes odd dialogue cam*: As the new camera system was not originally designed for the old maingame, you will sometimes have unfitting camera perspectives in dialogues. All in all they run very well though. Some gestures in dialogues are unfitting, too. Sometimes first line of dialogue is not voiced over.  Sometimes the speaker in dialogues is placed a meter off ground.

A * very small section of northern Eikronas coast *(original and mirror) has some ugly *graphic bugs *(because I had to place Tir Geal a little more northwards).

At *some places of Eikronas coast minimap* and *worldmap display is not aligned *with 3d view of the real landscape.

You can *sail off the rim of the world*.

*Mysterious, glitchy floating isles hidden *in the north western sea (ressource files; these are the former mp maps or the data used for them, depending your perspective) - unless you go sailing into the blue, *you will never find them*.

All *savegames labeled with Prologue *(only cosmetic, no adverse effect).

*Inner Eikronas is still a mess *- enter the former mp maps only through the associated questline or via using teleporters; you won't notice this though unlesss you glitch climb or console jump into Inner Eikronas.

*Mirror Eikronas undeveloped *besides the four former mp maps.

Some *small issues with worldmap*: It scrolls a little more unresponsive and the newly integrated mp maps still have a somewhat rectangular outline (not like drawn boxes or such, but topography indicates it).

*Minimap for mp map net_m_7 (Marshlands, now map 19_a1)* is a little shifted from your real position - don't let that irritate you

*Several of Toccatta's mods *(Respawn, Armor dyeing, Removal of bow restrictions...) will *work only in the maincampaign* part of the game: So e.g. armor from Pirates expansion cannot be additionally dyed or creatures in the former mp maps won't respawn.

*III. Requirements*

TwoWorlds 2 Game - Full version, patched to 1.3 (PC)
Pirates of the Flying Fortress Expansion (PC)

While not a requirement, it's preferable to use an English language version of the game (you will be able to use other language installs, too, but this will result in a mixed lanaguage version as well as the dialogue of the new quest line probably being displayed a little fast sometimes). If you nonetheless choose such a mixed language install, you can with a few edits prevent that the dialogue is displayed too fast: 
1) Rename the provided sound files in a way that the "ENG" part in their file name is replaced with the abbreviation for your country's language (e.g. "GER" for Germany, have a look which abbreviation the other sound files in the sound data folder use). 
2) Open the contained sound files_ voice_eng18.idx _ and _voice_eng18.idx.bak _ (which both should now after step 1 have your language abbreviation, like voice_ger18.idx and voice_ger18.idx.bak; eventually you even don't have to do this for the .bak file as it might just be a backup file, pending) and edit them with a text editor (hex editor in case of the .bak file) so that they refer to your language's version of former "voice_eng18.idx.asncdat". The neccessary edit is as simple as the rename of the file name - you will immediately see once you open the files. Many thanks to *Lyrus* for puzzling this one out! 

*IV. Installation and Usage*

A. Installation

Just place 

a) the RESOURCE LEVEL file into the subfolder WDFiles in your TW2 install directory and 
b) unzip one of the seven variants provided into your TW2 install directory (files will end up then in WDFiles/MODS and SoundData). Note: The sub-sub folder MODS is just for better sorting. You can also place everything directly in the WDFiles folder (minus the sound files which have to go into SoundData).

B. Usage

A fresh start is required - it will not work (properly) with old savegames.

1. Install the mod as described
2. Make a fresh character in the normal sp main campaign
3. Save her/him
4. Go back to main menu
5. Start Pirates expansion game (worry not, this will due to modding lead to the normal start of main campaign)
6. Import your fresh character into the expansion without choosing to level him up

When all worked out as described, you will have a fresh lvl 1 char in Vakhmaar Castle. A new entry in your quest log should read "Two Worlds Colliding". When you find it, you're set to go.

Just to rephrase: Trick here is that the character is created using the old campaign start option, but the game is played via using the PotFF option (with importing that lvl 1 char from the old campaign).

*V. THANK YOU*

Where to start? This will be long and rightly so!

The first one is easy: Dear *Devs from RP (Dopelganger, Beholder, JacekS, Olorum...)*, my heartfelt thanks! Though you have not - yet - released the SDK/Toolkit (and I have not spared you any occassion moaning this and will continue to do so, fear not ), you have given modding an excellent support by your very helpful comments, documentation and even release of special explanatory files (like the map object dump or the explanations of the abbreviations and workings of AI routines!). A wonderful game you have done, that has its own unique twist on open world, good humored and action oriented RPG! It does not have to hide from any other RPG game in the world in this respect (yes, including heavy weight Skyrim, that is amazingly wonderful, but also simply very different) and should be played by any self respecting RPG fan for enjoyment and widening of her/his perspective. It has a freshness and pace that's unparalleled. Keep more content coming - and if you ever think of Two World 3 don't forget about this community for betatesting . Speaking of which, again my thanks for the opportunity to participate in the beta of TW2 maingame and especially for adding the betatesters' names to that book in the beginning - meant a lot to me.

*HeliX666* - nothing, like in NOTHING, of this would have been possible without your fan created tools. I mod this baby for many months now and still I am left awestruck and totally baffled how you so fastly and so bug free did these tools: the WD Tool, the Paramreader and The Soundstore Editor. All of them were used to make this and all of them are brilliant. Many thanks, mate. Also many thanks to *Phalynx* for creating the excellent LangEdit Tool, which made doing translation edits a breeze.

Actually when I started modding TW2, I had no clue at all what's going on (not that it would be that much better now, hehe) - it was *Toccatta* who explained me what a bit flag is in the first place and patiently answered many questions (who would have thought that it would make me spend long nights trying to decipher the structure of database files based on hex code patterns alone...). He also did many of the great included mods above and does a superb job of moderating these forums. A lot of Kudos to you.

Then there's *Azraeldark* who has brought us his magnificient Character Creator- I can't image playing a round of TW2 without it. During my one billion restarts I still have not seen all character combinations possible with this awesome mod. 

Furthermore there's all the good people who gave input, exchanged ideas, were there for feedback: *Ambrose* (remember how we pondered on expanding the world for higher levels? Wonder what you think about Worldmerge; I think the first seed for this was created in our dialogues back then), *xxxMorpheusxxx *(you did brilliant, hard work on that intro video for TW2 mods, I hope I will be able to make good use of it soon; man, I could need your excellent video editing skills now), *Aeryn* (hope you're fine - you were one truely reliable companion during the years of TW1 and TW2), *Propheet* (second to none when it comes to knowledge on TW1 and TW2; keeper of a great database at IGNVaults; not to forget a great dancer on pins and needles, who kept me going through the long nights solving the hex riddle) and *7Vincent7Black7* (who did not let TW2 down during all the time of long silence in this forum and kept the place alive).

And last, but in no way least - the brave recent testers of Worldmerge Alpha and Beta: *Lyrus* (who rocked the Beta ), *Redman*, *The_Exile*, *Vancer2* and, of course, *Breton Warrior *(the coolest Tasmanian horse talker I have ever come to know ). 

Forgive me please dear those, who slipped through this list and my exhausted memory. 

*IV. Into the great wide open*

And now? I actually find myself happily humming right now in front of the screen . It's done (well not as in perfect, but as in "God damn it's out! Never would have thought myself it would ever come this far...").

I will eagerly watch *your feedback *(btw they say it kills a sailor each time you lit a cigarette on a candle - you will not want to know what happens each time you download a mod without giving feedback... ) and adjust the mod correspondingly. 

Feel free to spread the mod and word about it around the net (with the included readme file) - but please give proper credit and direct all discussion to:
RELEASE Worldmerge - INSIDE Two Worlds.

It's been hundreds of hours of very enjoyable combining, tinkering, hex-editing, scripting and creative designing for me to get this up and running - I hope it brings some of the joy I had while creating it to you, too .

All the best wishes a totally exhausted, but overly happy

youngneil1
27th of November 2011
___

*DOWNLOAD LINKS:*

*Worldmerge Core Level Ressource Full 1.0* (this is the base file needed for all seven variants following below)
WORLDMERGE CORE LEVEL RESSOURCE FULL 1.0.WD

*Worldmerge Master Male 1.0*
WORLDMERGE MASTER MALE 1.0.zip

*Worldmerge Master Female 1.0*
WORLDMERGE MASTER FEMALE 1.0.zip

*Worldmerge Expert Male 1.0*
WORLDMERGE EXPERT MALE 1.0.zip

*Worldmerge Expert Female 1.0*
WORLDMERGE EXPERT FEMALE 1.0.zip

*Worldmerge Novice Male 1.0*
WORLDMERGE NOVICE MALE 1.0.zip

*Worldmerge Novice Female 1.0*
WORLDMERGE NOVICE FEMALE 1.0.zip

*Worldmerge Vanilla 1.0*
WORLDMERGE VANILLA 1.0.zip


----------

